# Neue junge Kois



## owl-andre (31. März 2005)

Hallo,meine Eltern haben sich gestern für ihren Teich Kois gekauft,sind um die 11cm groß.Das sie sich erst an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen müssen,ist klar.-Aber,ist es normal,das sie sich meist versteckt aufhalten?Vieleicht hat noch der ein oder andere,Tipps,wie es sich verhält,was man beachten muss,gerade bei einem neu Besatz im Teich--Danke--


----------



## Nestor (31. März 2005)

Hi

Ist der Teich deiner Eltern der, welcher in deinem Profil angegeben ist? Also Wasservolumen 700L (oder soll das 70.000L heissen?! 80m²?!). Wenn ja - ähm - wieviele Kois denn? So nen Koi is ratz fatz ein "bisschen" größer!
Gib mal bitte ein paar Infos zu dem Teich! 

mfg Björn


----------



## owl-andre (31. März 2005)

Der Teich meiner Eltern hat ca.4000 Liter,geht da nicht um meinen Teich.Welche Frage noch intressant wäre,wann soll man mit dem Füttern beginnen,der Koi-Fachmann,wo meine Eltern gekauft haben,sagte,es reiche nach 1 Woche.Welches Futter würdet ihr empfehlen?Da ja auch noch Goldfische(3),Bitterlinge(3) und (2) Nasen im Teich leben-Danke-


----------



## Nestor (31. März 2005)

Hi,

ich denke immer noch, dass man ein paar Infos mehr braucht! Wie tief ist der Teich und wieviele Koi? Welche Filterdimensionen etc. 
Ich habe nämlich die Vermutung, dass der Teich deiner Eltern für Koi eigentlich ein bisschen klein sein dürfte. Aber ich bin kein Koi-Experte, welche sich wohl noch melden werden. 
So wie ich es bisher kennengelernt habe, verstecken Fische sich anfangs ein wenig bzw. sind scheu. 
mfg Björn


----------



## alexaaander (31. März 2005)

ist denn das wasser bzgl. füttern --> stoffwechsel nicht noch ein wenig zu kalt? ich will wirklich kein oberlehrer sein, aber ich hätt mit dem kauf mindestens noch 4 wochen gewartet.
und wie gesagt vorausgesetzt alle parameter zur koihaltung sind erfüllt.
soll heissen 1ooo ltr. pro fisch mindestens plus ausreichende filtration!!!
sonst haben deine eltern in kürze eine "kloake"
ich hoff ich war nicht allzu belehrend jetzt

beste grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

ich glaube auch das der Teich deiner Eltern etwas zu klein für Koi (heißen in der Mehrzahl auch Koi). Für Koi-Haltung rechnet man 1000l pro Koi bei bester Filterung und 5000l wenn die Filterung nicht so gut ausgelegt ist/bzw. keine vorhanden.  Der Teich sollte min. 1,5m tief sein und min. 5m lang sein (ein Aquarium soll schließlich auch 8-10x so lang sein wie der größte Fisch darin. Die 5m entschprechen dann einem halbwüchsigen Koi (können bis 1m lang werden) Ich selber besitze aber keine, die Werte habe ich mal in einem Heft zur Koi-Haltung gelesen. Koi brauchen spezielles Futter, das normale Teichfutter, wie es für Goldfische angeboten wird, ist für sie nicht ausreichend.

MfG Frank


----------



## lars (2. Apr. 2005)

hallo.....



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> der Koi-Fachmann,wo meine Eltern gekauft haben,sagte,es reiche nach 1 Woche.



also der fachmann der deinen eltern die koi verkauft hat kann eiegntlich kein fachmann gewesen sein sondern es war ein fischverkäufer !!

so aba nun zu deinen fragen:

klar is es normal wenn sich die jungen koi erstmal verstecken. das kann auch evt. erstmal so bleiben. anders wäre es wenn noch große koi dabai wären. (hoffe aba inständig das es nie dazu kommt)

der teich deiner eltern ist viel zu klein !!!! 4.000 liter wenn ich mir da den randbereich mal weg denke, so denke ich das da wohl kaum noch platz zum schwimmen der koi sein wird. koi unter 15.000 liter teich würde ich nie halten wollen !!!

zum filter hast du leider nix geschrieben ?!?

füttern solltest du die koi schon mit koi futter, die anderen werden sich davon auch was nehmen. generell würde ich mit den füttern noch 2 bis 3 wochen warten. hängt aba auch vom filter ab (den wir ja noch nicht kennen)

noch fragen ???

gruß lars


----------



## Jürgen (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Andre,

warum sollte man seine Fische absichtlich hungern lassen? Ich verstehe den tieferen Sinn dieses Ratschlages nicht. Probier es doch einfach. Werfe etwas Futter hinein und beobachte was passiert. Wird das Futter angenommen, dann fütter die Fische bitte auch. Du musst es ja nicht gleich übertreiben.   Vielleicht solltest du für den Anfang und damit die Fische in ihrer neuen Umgebung nicht an die Oberfläche müssen Sinkfutter verwenden. Beim nächsten Einkauf nimmst du mal ne kleine Dose Zuckermais mit und wirfst denen davon etwas vor das Maul.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## lars (4. Apr. 2005)

es geht nicht ums verhungern lassen !!!

1: weil es noch recht kühl ist. umsetzstreß der koi, etc.
2: weil der filter bestimmt noch nicht richtig läuft, und somit das wenige wasser, was im teich ist nicht sofort umkippt!
3: verhungern werden die koi davon nun auch nicht!

gruß


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Apr. 2005)

hi

also ich versteh nicht was alle immer haben. unser teich ist 1,20 knapp tief. darin befinden sich momentan 10 koi. 2 große um die 20cm. und 8 kleine um die 8-10cm lang. denen geht es wunderbar. wir haben ca 2800liter wasser drin. eine seerose zum verstecken. ne filteranlage die für 3500 liter ausgelegt ist etc. nächstes jahr im frühjahr wird der teich definitiv größer

freunde von uns haben ebenfalls einen teich. 1,10 tief. 19m lang und 4m breit. also wie eine art flussbecken. darin schwimmen besage 10 ca 35-50cm lange koi rum und denen geht es auch prächtig. nochnie einer gestorben etc. oder krank. denen geht es prächtig. versteh ned wieso immer alle meinen ein teich muss 1,50 mindestens tief sein. klar für richtig große versteh ichs aber naja für kleine ?
meine ham anfangs als sie neu eingesetzt wurden auch nix gefuttert. hab dann 3 tage nichtgefüttert und dann langsam angefangen. zuerst waren sie zögerlich und haben nur weenig gefuttert. mittlerweile sind 11 tage vergangen und sie sind wieder richtig gierig.


----------



## Nestor (26. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

Naja aus nem kleinen Koi wird schnell ein Großer. Und in nem harten Winter *kann* es halt irgendwann mal kritisch werden, wenn du viele Große hast. (Zum Glück hab ich keine...). Ich denke es geht hier eher um "Nummer sicher".

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Apr. 2005)

ja stimmt schon nur das dauert ja noch einige zeit bis die groß sind und dann kann er ja den teich vergrößern. also so hab ichs zumindest vor


----------



## olafkoi (27. Apr. 2005)

Moin Haiflyer



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> also ich versteh nicht was alle immer haben. unser teich ist 1,20 knapp tief. darin befinden sich momentan 10 koi. 2 große um die 20cm. und 8 kleine um die 8-10cm lang. denen geht es wunderbar. wir haben ca 2800liter wasser drin. eine seerose zum verstecken. ne filteranlage die für 3500 liter ausgelegt ist etc. nächstes jahr im frühjahr wird der teich definitiv größer
> 
> freunde von uns haben ebenfalls einen teich. 1,10 tief. 19m lang und 4m breit. also wie eine art flussbecken. darin schwimmen besage 10 ca 35-50cm lange koi rum und denen geht es auch prächtig. nochnie einer gestorben etc. oder krank. denen geht es prächtig. versteh ned wieso immer alle meinen ein teich muss 1,50 mindestens tief sein. klar für richtig große versteh ichs aber naja für kleine ?



Koi haben einen Wassebedarf von 1000 ltr besser 2000 ltr per 50 cm !
Bei euch schwimmen ca 1 m Koi in 2800 ltr Wasser   was ist wenn die wachsen ? und das werden die Koi !? ein kleiner Koi benötigt 2% Futter des Gewichtest am Tag um nicht im Wachstum behindert zu werden und da liegt das nächste Prob. deine Wasserwerte im Bezug auf Nitrit und Ammonium !

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Nestor (27. Apr. 2005)

Hi Olaf 

Hab gestern das Bild von deinem Koi gesehen! Konnte nicht glauben, dass der erst 4 Jahre alt ist und bereits so eine gewaltige Größe hat! Super!
Aber gerade die Tatsache sollte vielleicht Anregung sein, sich nicht 2 mal die Arbeit zu machen! Ich mein in 2 - 3 Jahren wieder alles raus zu reißen, neue Folie kaufen, neu buddeln, neu verlegen, neu bepflanzen, neu einfahren. Sicherlich kann man den Teich nachträglich vergrößern. Aber man macht sich halt wesentlich mehr Arbeit. Oder man baut einen 2'ten wirklich großen Teich, sofern man den Platz hat. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Apr. 2005)

ja so machen wirs in 10 monaten. alles raus und komplett neuer teich viel größer. mindestens 7000liter kommen da rein. besser noch 10.
und dann setz ich auch die kois um die wir jetzt im teich ham. dann sollten sie eine gute größe haben. sind dann 2,5 jahre alt. und gefüttert werden sie dieses jahr ja auch.
das hikari futter soll angeblich das wassser nicht verseuchen. bin ich gespannt. weil hier die wasserwerte wegen füttern zur sprache kamen


----------



## Nestor (27. Apr. 2005)

Hi Haiflyer

Beim Futter gehts nicht darum, dass das Wasser verseucht wird. Werden irgendwelche organischen Stoffe abgebaut, so auch nicht aufgenommenes Futter bzw. Kot, so steht am Ende dieses Abbaus u.A. Ammonium NH4. In einem gut funktionierendem Teich wird dann dieser fischgiftige Stoff über das ebenso fischgifte NO2 (Nitrit) zu NO3 umgewandelt (oxidiert, also wird Sauerstoff dem Wasser entzogen). Die Oxidation läuft dann meist fix genug ab, dass NH4 bzw. NO2 nicht messbar sind. Nur das NO3 sollte dann messbar sein. Ist dieses nicht messbar ist es aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, eher sogar gut. Denn es dient als Dünger für deine Pflanzen (somit leider auch für Algen) und ist bei weitem nicht so toxisch wie NO2 oder NH4 (eigentlich ist das Ammoniak NH3 das wirkliche Problem, aber das führt nun zu weit). Aber da gibt es auch unterschiedliche Meinungen was die Grenzwerte angeht. Wachsen deine Pflanzen also gut, so wird auch das entstehende NO3 gleich "verbraucht" und in Pflanzenmasse gebunden. Diese "überflüssigen" Nährstoffe können somit über Pflanzen aus dem Wasser wieder entnommen werden. 
Filter, vor allem der "biologische Teil", übernehmen hier oft den Teil der Nitrifikation (also Oxidation von NH4 über NO2 zu NO3). Als Nebeneffekt lassen sich so auch grobe Teilchen aus dem Wasser entfernen. Jedoch entfernen handelsübliche Filter keine Nährstoffe! (Es gibt jedoch Ansätze, wo die organische Masse aufgeschäumt und somit aus dem Wasser entfernt werden kann. Damit habe ich mich aber noch nicht weiter beschäftigt.) 
Zur Teichgröße. Naja ich würde beim geplanten Umbau auf die maximale Größe gehen. Aber da denke ich kann Olaf mehr zu sagen. Ich kenne mich mit Koi nicht wirklich aus. 

mfg Björn


----------

